
Vivus: Bringing SVGs to Life - saycheese
https://maxwellito.github.io/vivus/
======
bojanvidanovic
Love this lib! Used it one of my projects at the beginning of the year and
since then it's in my tools list when working with SVG animations.

------
PaulHoule
Wicked!

